# The Curse of Perfectionism and Worldbuilder’s fever



## WolfsBlood (Jun 10, 2018)

And how badly it makes me procrastinate. I don’t want to start my novel without all the pieces in place, and I don’t want to just take shortcuts like just copy-pasting cultures or make one note cultures or cultures that have elements that don’t link up with each other and seem hamfisted. So instead of just researching cultures and elements of such, I look up how each aspect evolves.
   Just a few hours ago I read an entire article about the history of forks.
   Then chopstick etiquette and how chopsticks were even conceived in the first place.
   More knowledge to fill my brain, I guess. I definitely got some new ideas but I’m no more closer to finishing the damn book.
   So yeah, that’s me as a write, master procrastinator and research fiend. I’m very excited (and nervous) to be here, and hope to make new friends who I can get advice from, share my stuff with can kick me in the butt when I get off track. :3


----------



## AphoticN (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello,

I can't say that I've gotten *quite* into the minutiae of researching as your fork example, but I have been pretty bad. At one point I had a sixty slide PowerPoint presentation covering the magic, climate, economy, military, politics and governance of a fantasy world. I also only had about 1000 words written for that world. I think you accurately identified the research habit as being procrastination, but it seems like a symptom of a larger problem with whatever it is you may be writing. Or at least that's my experience. Ridiculous research can also have its place in writing, even to ridiculous extremes. For example, one of my favorite characters is Serge A. Storms and his Floridian escapades in Tim Dorsey's novels. Dorsey's books feature in an insane amount of historically accurate facts about Florida in a variety of facets from 60s pop-culture to the Spanish settlers. Limiting your research to applicable subjects or telling yourself to stay within the constraints of meeting a specific goal would probably help. Or else you may end up like me and six hours later you're climbing out of a YouTube rabbit-hole.


----------



## DeClarke (Jun 11, 2018)

I can only do so much research before the inner-me says: JUST DO IT. But I do understand your procrastination issue. I think that plagues many creative people, as creativity and inspiration has its own schedule. You can't just sit down and say; okay, let's be innovative. Let's be creative. You have to be in a certain flow; a certain state for that door to open.

Anyway, welcome to the site.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jun 12, 2018)

And along with the research procrastination is the checking email, Facebook, forum distractions as well. Not that I'm saying time spent on forums is bad, just that they can divert our attention for longer than maybe it ought. 

I've even been known to let housework and laundry keep me from getting back to my novels. I suppose I'll have to actually let it infringe upon my creativity again soon. But only if my hubby whines a bit louder . . .

Welcome! This is a great place to solve your writerly issues. Take heart! You'll eventually get it done and it'll be a masterpiece!


----------

